# 5.25 lbs



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Bought a scale before heading out yesterday and got this one. 5.25 lbs, this one is smaller than the fish in the "guess this weight" thread I am 100% about that.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful!! Nice work!


----------

